# My Scottish adventure begins on Sunday!



## Kat_Bath (12 September 2016)

On Sunday, I'll become a resident of Scotland! OH (who moved up a month ago) has wanted to go home for years and I love Scotland - I can't believe this is finally happening!

Our new house is in Caldercruix, near Airdrie and I've just (literally today) been offered a job at the University of Edinburgh so now those big things are sorted, it's time to think about fun stuff.

Can anyone tell me anything about places to ride, maybe about sharing (I might be brave), or anything else fun? I'm a total newbie to Scotland (apart from holidays) so actually, any useful stuff would be very much appreciated. 

Also, if I can bribe any of you into being my friend(s), that would be great 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I'm so EXCITED!!!

ETA: Have any of you heard of, or have views of, Blue Ridge (http://www.blueridgeequestrian.co.uk/), Tannoch Stables (http://www.tannoch.co.uk/) or Horse Haven (http://www.horsehaven.co.uk/)? These are probably closest to me in terms of home (I won't be driving in to work so possibly not an option to go closer to Edinburgh)...


----------



## Pen (12 September 2016)

Welcome to Scotland.  Hope it will be everything you're looking for.   I'm near the west coast so not in your new area and don't know about the stables you mentioned but hopefully someone will come on and comment on them. Good luck. 

 P.S. Is that a Suffolk Punch in your avatar?


----------



## alainax (12 September 2016)

Welcome to Scotland! I used to live near Airdrie  There are a lot of yards in the area, get yourself onto the local Facebook groups and see if anyone is looking for a sharer.


----------



## Kat_Bath (12 September 2016)

Pen said:



			Welcome to Scotland.  Hope it will be everything you're looking for.   I'm near the west coast so not in your new area and don't know about the stables you mentioned but hopefully someone will come on and comment on them. Good luck. 

 P.S. Is that a Suffolk Punch in your avatar?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  

I can't wait to be able to spend more time on the west coast - Isle of Skye is on my list and next summer we're hoping to do the north west 500.

It is - I worked with a driving 4 for a couple of summer holidays a fair few years ago. I love them - they're my favourite breed.



alainax said:



			Welcome to Scotland! I used to live near Airdrie  There are a lot of yards in the area, get yourself onto the local Facebook groups and see if anyone is looking for a sharer.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 

I had a look for local groups on Facebook but only found a couple with only a couple of members. Do you know of any?


----------



## alainax (12 September 2016)

Try these 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/HorseyStuffForSaleinScotland/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/178183892362405/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/348917431814462/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/304231656348347/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/267604066624272/

There are a few more too


----------



## Kat_Bath (12 September 2016)

alainax said:



			Try these 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/HorseyStuffForSaleinScotland/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/178183892362405/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/348917431814462/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/304231656348347/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/267604066624272/

There are a few more too 

Click to expand...

Thank you so much!! I'm a member of the last one but hadn't thought about searching for things like central Scotland! Sometimes, I can't see the wood for the trees...


----------



## EmmaC78 (12 September 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/161201673946690/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1374808426112278/

A couple of edinburgh and lothians ones for you too.


----------



## baran (13 September 2016)

Kat_Bath said:



			ETA: Have any of you heard of, or have views of, Blue Ridge (http://www.blueridgeequestrian.co.uk/), Tannoch Stables (http://www.tannoch.co.uk/) or Horse Haven (http://www.horsehaven.co.uk/)? These are probably closest to me in terms of home (I won't be driving in to work so possibly not an option to go closer to Edinburgh)...
		
Click to expand...

Have PM'ed you.


----------



## Kat_Bath (13 September 2016)

baran said:



			Have PM'ed you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up - you don't get alerts on a PC like you do (ish!) on a phone. I have replied


----------



## Kat_Bath (13 September 2016)

EmmaC78 said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/161201673946690/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1374808426112278/

A couple of edinburgh and lothians ones for you too.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  These are very useful.


----------



## Emilieu (13 September 2016)

No help because I am West Coast but welcome to Scotland!


----------



## Kat_Bath (13 September 2016)

Emilieu said:



			No help because I am West Coast but welcome to Scotland!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!

As above, I'm so chuffed to be nearer to the West Coast now (compared to Bristol). Ooo, actually, are there any nice beach riding places that way (without own horse)?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (13 September 2016)

Welcome to Scotland. If you are looking for a nice horse to ride in that area message shutterbug on here. She is looking for a shared for her lovely big horse on a nice yard in airdrie


----------



## Shutterbug (13 September 2016)

Did I hear my name get mentioned????

Hiya and welcome to Scotland. I grew up in Airdrie, my horses live in Airdrie and I'm only 5 mins down the road in the next town.

I used to livery at Tannoch, but we moved to more local stables to go DIY about 6 years ago and haven't looked back.  

I am indeed looking for someone to share my lovely boy Arion, he's the chestnut in my piccies below, as I also have a 5 year old horse to bring on and I'm struggling for time with a full time job and not being 100% health wise. We have some lovely hacking with several forests to ride in and endless road work on country roads. We have a big outdoor school with jumps and are on a nice little yard in Plains which is just down the road from  Caldercruix and we have a few lovely instructors who come to the yard as well as one who liveries on the yard.

You would be very welcome to come and have a hack with us once you settle in and we can show you around. I can also be bribed to be your friend. Jack Daniels and Smarties generally work lol


----------



## Kat_Bath (13 September 2016)

Black Beastie said:



			Welcome to Scotland. If you are looking for a nice horse to ride in that area message shutterbug on here. She is looking for a shared for her lovely big horse on a nice yard in airdrie 

Click to expand...

Thank you 

As if by magic, up she pops!


----------



## Kat_Bath (13 September 2016)

Shutterbug said:



			Did I hear my name get mentioned????

Hiya and welcome to Scotland. I grew up in Airdrie, my horses live in Airdrie and I'm only 5 mins down the road in the next town.

I used to livery at Tannoch, but we moved to more local stables to go DIY about 6 years ago and haven't looked back.  

I am indeed looking for someone to share my lovely boy Arion, he's the chestnut in my piccies below, as I also have a 5 year old horse to bring on and I'm struggling for time with a full time job and not being 100% health wise. We have some lovely hacking with several forests to ride in and endless road work on country roads. We have a big outdoor school with jumps and are on a nice little yard in Plains which is just down the road from  Caldercruix and we have a few lovely instructors who come to the yard as well as one who liveries on the yard.

You would be very welcome to come and have a hack with us once you settle in and we can show you around. I can also be bribed to be your friend. Jack Daniels and Smarties generally work lol
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, this is so kind of you - thank you so much. I would definitely love to take you up on your offer, please  I also like smarties. Although they will never be the same as when I was little, with all the E numbers... 

It seems like we've picked a good place, being central of the central! I just can't wait to be there now! 

I'll drop you a PM in the next couple of days to arrange something  If I visit, please can I help you muck out etc? I really miss that!


----------



## Shutterbug (13 September 2016)

Kat_Bath said:



			Gosh, this is so kind of you - thank you so much. I would definitely love to take you up on your offer, please  I also like smarties. Although they will never be the same as when I was little, with all the E numbers... 

It seems like we've picked a good place, being central of the central! I just can't wait to be there now! 

I'll drop you a PM in the next couple of days to arrange something  If I visit, please can I help you muck out etc? I really miss that!
		
Click to expand...

Oh you can help me muck out as much as you like. Drop me a message and we will get a visit organised x


----------



## Jenni_ (14 September 2016)

Welcome to Scotland 

Will you be commuting to Edinburgh every day?


----------



## Kat_Bath (14 September 2016)

Shutterbug said:



			Oh you can help me muck out as much as you like. Drop me a message and we will get a visit organised x
		
Click to expand...

YAY! I really miss all that side of stuff!



Jenni_ said:



			Welcome to Scotland 

Will you be commuting to Edinburgh every day?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Yes, I will. Sadly, I am already a seasoned commuter. I wish I wasn't but think I have to face up to the fact that working in Higher Education will normally require travelling as I'd prefer to live in a small town or big village. Train journeys do normally make for good reading time though...


----------



## Shutterbug (14 September 2016)

Fortunately for you we recently reopened the Airdrie to Edinburgh line and you can get a train straight from Caldercruix now. A while ago you would have had to have trained into Glasgow just to come all the way back and go to Edinburgh.


----------



## Kat_Bath (14 September 2016)

When OH and I first visited her family in Scotland (her dad is in Armadale), that was in 2011 and it had just reopened - they were soooooo happy! I remember thinking that it can't have been that big a thing but it really was and obviously I'm glad as I have v.good transport (I'm about a 3 second walk from the station - yay)!


----------



## Jenni_ (14 September 2016)

Up until September last year I swore I'd never work in the centre of Edinburgh again because of the 1.5 hour bus journey and waiting about etc... now the borders line has re-opened I can get the train from my doorstep to Edinburgh in 26 minutes so its made jobs in Edinburgh an option again should I ever want to change jobs...

I am a lazy commuter though...


----------



## Kat_Bath (14 September 2016)

"Lazy commuter" is a great juxtaposition!


----------



## Jnhuk (14 September 2016)

Welcome! my hubby works UofE but we are in the wrong direction from you but I am sure you will find your feet and new horsey peeps very quickly as we are a friendly bunch round here. As others have said, keeping an eye on local fb groups can be useful.

Best of wishes with the flitting!


----------



## Kat_Bath (15 September 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Country_gal (16 September 2016)

Welcome....I am in the Lothians but happy to volunteer as a new friend!!!  I am sure you will love it here!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (16 September 2016)

Come harness racing at Corbiewood in Bannockburn!  I pass through Airdrie to get there, you just head onto the M80 for Stirling and come off at the Stirling Services and voilá!  You're at Corbiewood Stadium, the home of Scottish harness racing and the best fun anyone can have on a Sunday afternoon for £10!!


----------



## Kat_Bath (18 September 2016)

Country_gal said:



			Welcome....I am in the Lothians but happy to volunteer as a new friend!!!  I am sure you will love it here!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! And thank you! I hope I will. Have you always been around there? I can't wait for all the Scottish adventures. I also can't wait to be there - currently passing Carlisle. Yawn.



Crosshill Pacers said:



			Come harness racing at Corbiewood in Bannockburn!  I pass through Airdrie to get there, you just head onto the M80 for Stirling and come off at the Stirling Services and voilá!  You're at Corbiewood Stadium, the home of Scottish harness racing and the best fun anyone can have on a Sunday afternoon for £10!!
		
Click to expand...

Do you know, I knew it existed but I have absolutely no clue about harness racing! Maybe I will come along! Do you race/own/go along for fun?


----------



## Shutterbug (18 September 2016)

Kat_Bath said:



			Thank you! And thank you! I hope I will. Have you always been around there? I can't wait for all the Scottish adventures. I also can't wait to be there - currently passing Carlisle. Yawn.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't happen to pass a mini bus full of hungover looking women on the motorway did you?  I was passing Carlisle around the same time returning from a hen weekend in Liverpool


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (19 September 2016)

Kat_Bath said:



			Do you know, I knew it existed but I have absolutely no clue about harness racing! Maybe I will come along! Do you race/own/go along for fun?
		
Click to expand...

All of the above! I was posting in C&T earlier in the year about the filly I was racing (been posting reports for the last couple of seasons), but was getting short on time through the summer with various commitments.  Should probably restart it as my girl won yesterday (she'll have her own dedicated post on my blog once I catch up with that as well...)

If you ever want to come along, let me know.  I'm forever trying to get new people to visit!


----------



## Shutterbug (19 September 2016)

I had no idea that was a thing. I would love to come along for a nosey at harness racing


----------



## Kat_Bath (19 September 2016)

Shutterbug said:



			Didn't happen to pass a mini bus full of hungover looking women on the motorway did you?  I was passing Carlisle around the same time returning from a hen weekend in Liverpool 

Click to expand...

I was so bored I wouldn't have noticed...! Did you have a good weekend? Also, I know I have a PM from you but I can't click on 'messages' on my phone for some reason - it goes to the search screen... I will log in to the laptop tomorrow and reply.


----------



## Kat_Bath (19 September 2016)

Shutterbug said:



			I had no idea that was a thing. I would love to come along for a nosey at harness racing
		
Click to expand...

Day out for us both then!


----------



## Kat_Bath (19 September 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			All of the above! I was posting in C&T earlier in the year about the filly I was racing (been posting reports for the last couple of seasons), but was getting short on time through the summer with various commitments.  Should probably restart it as my girl won yesterday (she'll have her own dedicated post on my blog once I catch up with that as well...)

If you ever want to come along, let me know.  I'm forever trying to get new people to visit!
		
Click to expand...

Will do! I think I do remember seeing your posts whilst lurking! Well done on your win!


----------



## spookypony (22 September 2016)

Well done on the win, Crosshill Pacers, and welcome, Kat_Bath! I'm up in the North-East. If you're at all interested in Endurance/long distance riding, then I'd be happy to point you in the direction of SERC. Glasgow Branch I know are pretty friendly and run lots of Pleasure Rides!


----------



## Shutterbug (22 September 2016)

Kat_Bath said:



			I was so bored I wouldn't have noticed...! Did you have a good weekend? Also, I know I have a PM from you but I can't click on 'messages' on my phone for some reason - it goes to the search screen... I will log in to the laptop tomorrow and reply.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I still had a hangover on Tuesday but it turns out I was coming down with a cold haha. It was fun and wild


----------



## Shutterbug (22 September 2016)

spookypony said:



			Well done on the win, Crosshill Pacers, and welcome, Kat_Bath! I'm up in the North-East. If you're at all interested in Endurance/long distance riding, then I'd be happy to point you in the direction of SERC. Glasgow Branch I know are pretty friendly and run lots of Pleasure Rides!
		
Click to expand...

I've been out a few times with SERC but haven't joined yet. The pleasure rides are fun though and my friend Frances does a it with them


----------



## Kat_Bath (27 September 2016)

spookypony said:



			Well done on the win, Crosshill Pacers, and welcome, Kat_Bath! I'm up in the North-East. If you're at all interested in Endurance/long distance riding, then I'd be happy to point you in the direction of SERC. Glasgow Branch I know are pretty friendly and run lots of Pleasure Rides!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Spookypony! 

Sorry I missed this! Thank you for the welcome. I'll definitely look up the Glasgow branch - I'd love to know more.


----------

